# Carlos update!



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Carlos is doing very well! He is still gaining weight regularly and getting better everyday. 
Farrah is doing great getting this boy better!
He has his next vet appointment on July 1st and I will update everyone again

After only twenty-two days being back with Farrah, he once again looks like a dog and is being his old silly self.

Previous post http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/general-dog-discussion/16269-carlos-vet-appointment.html

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/e...t=a.10151784662060181.869276.721180180&type=1 Photo updates!


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Carlos is looking great, what a difference.


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

He looks amazing! Another couple of weeks and and those awful images will be a distant memory! Congrats on a great job bringing him from death's door!

How is the rest of his system coping?


----------



## nortknee (May 5, 2011)

Wow. Just wow. I'm in shock!

I figured it would take months to get him back together. He's looking SO good!

Well done to his Momma, and to you!

We're all cheering for him.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

Wow, amazing what a some food will do huh? He looks 100% better and bet he is a ton happier now too.


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

i don't have facebook but it sounds like he is doing great. I am so happy you and Farrah were able to get him in a better condition


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

IslandPaws4Raw said:


> He looks amazing! Another couple of weeks and and those awful images will be a distant memory! Congrats on a great job bringing him from death's door!
> 
> How is the rest of his system coping?


His system is doing great. No tummy issues anymore. Solid stools and his energy is sky rocketed!


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

BearMurphy said:


> i don't have facebook but it sounds like he is doing great. I am so happy you and Farrah were able to get him in a better condition


Here are his after pictures. 

He is doing a lot better and they are not graphic, so I will go a head and post them. 



















He still has some weight and quite a bit of muscle to gain, but not too much anymore.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Carlos looks so much better!!!!

These cases of neglect are so horrible and even MORE horrible when its so obvious that all he needed was freaking FOOD!!!!! 

I will never understand people and their bullshit excuses. There is no excuse for this.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Gosh he looks AMAZING!!!
When I saw these on facebook I was just SHOCKED!!:biggrin1:


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

He looks like a completely different dog! Way to go :cheer2:


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

wow! i can't believe he looks that good in less than a month!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

amazing what a little food and love can do.

hopefully, he'll be back on raw food soon enough.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Carlos looks fantastic! I am so grateful this story has turned from nightmarish to almost a fairy tale...

All the best for a continued strong recovery.


----------



## Pip (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi everyone! Thanks Makovach for posting an update for me! It's been crazy here lately. 

The first picture is of before he left, but the second was taken yesterday!

He is doing much, much better! He still isn't at the energy level that he was before, and I can tell that it frustraits him(He gets crabby when he starts getting tired and I can tell it's because he doesn't want to quit), but I have no doubt that he will be driving me crazy again here soon!:tongue:

We're in happy chaos right now because we are moving into our own house!(By we, I mean myself and the critter-kiddos), It'll be nice for us to have more of our own space!


----------



## pupluv168 (Jun 5, 2012)

Carlos looks amazing! He doesn't even look like the same dog. He seems healthy and much happier. Congrats on the great job with rehabilitation!


----------



## Pip (Jun 4, 2012)

Just wanted to let everyone know that Carlos had an amazing day Sunday. I took Him and Piper to my uncles to go swimming in his pond with myself and my mother. He is a wader, but would never swim or go up past his chest.. Not anymore! He has done such a great job at picking up on swimming! He even felt the urge to 'save me' when I was swimming underwater(He did NOT like that!). Although, his version of saving, is swim out like a madman and have me hold him until he's rested to go back to shore.

Piper also had a great time. She enjoyed the rescue swimmer job, by dragging myself and my mother to shore, be it by us holding onto her(Gently!), or her grabbing our inflatable rafts and pulling us in. She was also always on duty to keep an eye on Carlos of course!

Fun day indeed! One I hope to repeat often! What would life be without days like these?


----------

